# Good Kill - USAF UAV movie



## dimsum (9 Jan 2015)

http://flightlines.airforcetimes.com/2015/01/07/drone-pilots-take-center-stage-in-good-kill/

I'll just throw it out there that with the amount of "catchphrases" in the trailer alone, it'll be a stinker.


----------



## cryco (9 Jan 2015)

looks cheesy. Probably still see it though.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Jan 2015)

Who doesn't want to fly a F-16...  I'd feel sad too.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jan 2015)

I guess it (this type of movie) is like the modern "Top Gun".   Except, instead of beer-drinking shirtless pilots squared off in beach volleyball, it will be guys on Saturday night [in one of their parents basements  :nod:] with thick glasses, pale skin and *G FUEL* throwing down in a Wii _Harry Potter/Voldemort_ dual-of-wands.   :blotto:

I was sitting around one afternoon and found Nova/PBSs "Rise of the Drones" on Netflix.  Wasn't too bad actually IMO.


----------

